# Ungrateful people...



## ashleyisawesome (Dec 7, 2008)

My 15 yr old cousin asked me to come over and do her hair/makeup for the Christmas Ball at her high school. I, of course, said yes. Now, first, I have to tell you that she's the "typical high school girl" (search youtube: TMDo4JfNkI). I don't know if there is ever an instance where her eyeliner isn't smudged all over her face and her eyelashes don't look like spiders. So, I decided to do a very classy Marilyn Monroe inspired look on her to show her that heavy eyeliner and smokey eyes aren't her only option. Of course, she made me let her put her mascara on (which took a good 20 mins), that was our deal. (I wasn't about to do that to her face). When I was done, she looked gorgeous. So then she starts looking at herself, "My eyes look weird. I don't like it. I have like no eyeliner on. They look too bright. What the fuck? It's sooo ugly. I'm about to put some fucking eyeliner on." I almost punched her in the face. I said "NO! You are NOT going to put eyeliner on! It looks great. You're the most ungrateful child I know. You need to start learning how to respect people. People go out of their way to help you, and all you do to repay them is to be disrespectful!" She started crying... So I ran in the bathroom, got tissue, and helped clean up her face. (I'm not sure why I'm so nice to people.) Then we got her ready (she went in the bathroom and darkened her eyeliner.. ugh.. it was just on the waterline, so that was better than it being all under her eyes like always), and I took pictures of her. Then she ran out of the house, left me there, didn't even say goodbye or thank you. I felt so unappreciated. I don't understand how some people can be so ungrateful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's pictures that I took of her:


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2008)

Aww you've done a great job, i like what you've done! You are soo nice to her!

Eughhh, kids these days.


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 7, 2008)

If its any consultation, she looks beautiful, especially her skin and lips.

I'm so sorry she treated you that way. You don't deserve that. Its really sad that she was raised that way.

You're a sweet lady for doing that... really, you are.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 7, 2008)

She looks so pretty! You did a great job! But she  would look perfect with or without makeup!! Teenagers...gotta love em ...Or NOT


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 7, 2008)

This next generation is screwed I tell you... SCREWED!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





They will see the error of their ways, when it is too late. Sad really.


I think it is sweet what you did but I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 7, 2008)

I hope that one day she will look back on the pictures of herself and appreciate the great job that you did.  I only wish that I would have had a cousin or older friend to help me with my makeup in high school.  I would have really appreciated it and Lord knows I could have used some help!


----------



## Babylard (Dec 7, 2008)

r u shitting me? I wish someone did my makeup in high school. i also lived on eyeliner and heavy mascara/fake lashes and minimal on the eyeshadow.  i didnt really have any eyeshadows... but my eyeliner wasnt too different from what it is now =) so i guess thats a good thing.  i didnt have mac back in those days

her make up is gorgeousa nd she looks beautiful wtf >_>
teens are indeed little cunts these days.... no offense lol


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a friend just like that with the eyeliner thing

Whenever she needs to go to an event she calls me and is like CHAD DO MY MAKEUP 8D

and so I do looks on her that are pretty neutral cause she is scared of colour. They generally give her nice natural defined eyes. I finsh and she's like

WHERE IS MY EYELINER OMG MY EYES ARENT DARK ENOUGH
even though they look great and i tell her not to line them it will look shitty
Then I leave the room and i come back seeing her with a pencil against her lid

._.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 7, 2008)

i hate high school girls too. jk

well, what she did was really disrespectful and rude.. but some people are really self-concious about their looks and have a hard time going out of their comfort zone.
we look at her and see a gorgeous look, but she isn't used to seeing herself like this and then she has to go out like this in front of her friends... not knowing if they're going to think she looks great or horrible... it can be a bit nerve-wracking.
i'm sure she wasn't trying to be a bitch. it was just her reaction to a subtle change to  her appearance.


----------



## tragicromance13 (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm 15 too, and let me tell you, I would NEVER treat someone like that.  I'm sorry you were disrespected like that. She looks lovely, though!


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I have a friend just like that with the eyeliner thing

Whenever she needs to go to an event she calls me and is like CHAD DO MY MAKEUP 8D

and so I do looks on her that are pretty neutral cause she is scared of colour. They generally give her nice natural defined eyes. I finsh and she's like

WHERE IS MY EYELINER OMG MY EYES ARENT DARK ENOUGH
even though they look great and i tell her not to line them it will look shitty
Then I leave the room and i come back seeing her with a pencil against her lid

._._

 

Ughhh alfhaflh. That's exactly what she was doing. She went to grab her eyeliner, and I just went apeshit on her lol. I guess some people just can't get it through their minds that more eyeliner is not the answer! :-/


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 7, 2008)

^^^ Hey it took me years to wear lipstick without l/l...I still do for some shades...But I used to NEVER go without l/l...We just get set in our ways I guess...


----------



## juicygirl (Dec 7, 2008)

i think the makeup looks gorgeous but as a fellow black eyeliner obsessed junkie, i can kind of understand where she's coming from. i once had my makeup done at a mac counter and everyone really liked how the ma did my makeup. but to me, i just didn't feel right until i put on more black eyeliner and winged it out. i am so obsessed with my black eyeliner that i NEVER use any other color, no matter what. even still, i would have still thanked you profusely for doing my makeup and spending all that time on me, esp since she approached YOU about doing her makeup not the other way around. so i am assuming she wanted a change of some sort. just my opinion =]. i always love the looks you do though! you are very talented.


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 7, 2008)

I would be willing to bet that she gets tons of compliments at the ball because she does look stunning and realizes that you are right.  Hopefully she will then realize that she was ungrateful and apologize to you.  

Did you inform her mother of her behavior?  My dad raised me ... and he would have whooped my ass had I acted like that towards someone that was doing me a completely unselfish favor.  Ugh!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, in any event, you're a fantastic cousin, even if she is ungrateful.  Hopefully someday she'll catch a clue and start being more considerate of others.  I can't say that I was the most polite teenager, but somewhere along the way, I learned "please" and "thank you" and now my relatives compliment me on how nicely I turned out.  Don't worry, not all is lost.


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 7, 2008)

you know, i may be 23, but in reality it was THAT long ago that i was your cousins age, and i would NEVER do that. I mean, i was a snarkely little shit (still am) but even if i didnt like the job someone did, i would smile and thank them. Maybe when i left i would do some "fix-it's" but shesh!

The great thing is that with age comes respect (in most cases). I look back on some of the things i said and did when i was a kid and think "wow. why didnt anyone slap me". And then you're riddled with guilt.

I think you did a very nice job. I don't know whats with all these black eyeliner junkies. I have an emo cousin thats like that... i cant believe she doesnt realize it looks awful.


----------



## banjobama (Dec 7, 2008)

My cousin is 18 and exactly the same. I cannot stand even to be around her, she's so clueless about how the world works and always acts like everyone exists on earth to help her. I would be so pissed if I helped her like that and she didn't even say thanks. Next time she asked for my help I'd turn her into a drag queen.


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 7, 2008)

She looks so pretty! You did an awesome job on her make-up...even if she didn't think so.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngelBunny* 

 
_Did you inform her mother of her behavior? My dad raised me ... and he would have whooped my ass had I acted like that towards someone that was doing me a completely unselfish favor. Ugh!_

 
LOL...my mother would have done the exact same thing had I acted like that! I wouldn't have been able to sit for...oh, a week.


----------



## joey444 (Dec 8, 2008)

She looks wonderful!


----------



## chaffsters33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh man....im 14 and even if I hate something that someones done for me I pretend that I love at least until I leave the room! And her eyes look gorgeous! If I were you I would have said something snarky like "Its not like you gave me all that much to work with bitch!" but I guess that just makes you a better person than I am! I congratulate you on not slapping straight across her face!


----------



## Prinsesa (Dec 8, 2008)

I really hate how kids are brought up nowadays. It DISCOURAGES me to have kids in the future.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 8, 2008)

She looks stunning and age appropriate. I like that you see HER and not the makeup. 

I would probably have a lil talk with her about treating others, particularly when they're offering free help. Since she's at one of those weird teenage ages, maybe she feels ugly without makeup. Maybe you could take the time to show her that she can use makeup to enhance what she's got, not cover her face


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 8, 2008)

I think she looks great. She shouldnt have treated u like that.

However, most of the time people can do great makeup on me....BUT there may be something Id feel mroe comfortable with--like adding more liner, etc. I went to MAC in october to try on some cremesheens and the girl putting them on hardly put on ANY product...so as soon as I bought the lipsticks I put on as much as I like to wear.

Sometimes people just like what they like. I think you did great, she didnt have to treat u like shit to get the point across. I think that being a teen, she maybe lacks the "sense" or tact that could have been used in the situation.

I hate ungrateful people too though


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prinsesa* 

 
_I really hate how kids are brought up nowadays. It DISCOURAGES me to have kids in the future._

 
See this is exactly the case for me. I used to take care of her when she was younger.. I though maybe I'd have a little influence on her attitude, but her mother is a pushover. She started doing drugs, cursing out adults, getting arrested at 13... now she's on probation and is being forced to stay at home and not go out with friends, but nobody has taught her respect. She disrespects her mother, her grandmother.. everyone, really. And I made it clear to her that she was not allowed to disrespect me.. I'm not them. 

I seriously cried last night because between her, my sister, and my other cousin, I've really been rethinking whether or not I want (or if I could even handle) children of my own. My sister was even raised right, I turned out great and she's the complete opposite. I don't know if it all has to do with parenting anymore... Maybe it's in their genes.


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_I have an emo cousin thats like that... i cant believe she doesnt realize it looks awful._

 
Yeah, see, she too is in the emo crowd... So really it's not even a rational amount of eyeliner..


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 8, 2008)

Kids are kind of a crapshot from what I've seen with people. Some of the sweetest kids are raised by the worst people and vice versa. I think it helps, though, if you spend time with your kids and act as a parent and not a pushover or friend.


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm 17 and I absolutely hate the spider lashes and black eyeliner look!
I feel like jumping the girls who do it and taking a make-up wipe to their face!

I'd never ever dare talk to anyone like that! I work in McDonald's and get horrible amounts of abuse from 12 year olds! I don't understand what is happening to the world.


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Dec 8, 2008)

aw im 15 and i would never act like that.. it was so great of you to do her makeup so nicely and for her to push you away and not even thank you was very rude and disrespectful.. i wouldnt bother giving her a hand in future if i was you!

ps her eyes are so bright  is that natural haha


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 8, 2008)

You did a beautiful job!  She looks wonderful... too bad she didn't appreciate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  So what happened afterwards?  Did she get a lot of compliments on it?  Maybe hearing it from her friends might make her appreciate it more!


----------



## kittykit (Dec 8, 2008)

I think you've done a great job. She looks beautiful in the photos.

I wouldn't help her the next time not unless she learns how to respect other people.


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laraVENGEANCE* 

 
_aw im 15 and i would never act like that.. it was so great of you to do her makeup so nicely and for her to push you away and not even thank you was very rude and disrespectful.. i wouldnt bother giving her a hand in future if i was you!

ps her eyes are so bright  is that natural haha_

 
Ugh, no. She wears stupid colored contacts when she has naturally gorgeous brown eyes.


----------



## Rennah (Dec 8, 2008)

I watched that "high school girl makeup" video... wow... that is awful!

You did a really great job with her makeup, and she deserved to be told off.
Her hair looks great too!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleyisawesome* 

 
_See this is exactly the case for me. I used to take care of her when she was younger.. I though maybe I'd have a little influence on her attitude, but her mother is a pushover. She started doing drugs, cursing out adults, getting arrested at 13... now she's on probation and is being forced to stay at home and not go out with friends, but nobody has taught her respect. She disrespects her mother, her grandmother.. everyone, really. And I made it clear to her that she was not allowed to disrespect me.. I'm not them. 

I seriously cried last night because between her, my sister, and my other cousin, I've really been rethinking whether or not I want (or if I could even handle) children of my own. My sister was even raised right, I turned out great and she's the complete opposite. I don't know if it all has to do with parenting anymore... Maybe it's in their genes._

 
People tend to forget that their babies grow into individuals, all you can do is try and lay the best foundation possible, but they will grow up into their own person. 

I do think the disrespect from a lot of teens is due to a lot of parents not putting their foot down. When I was a child, children were paddled when necessary where ever and when ever the situation occured... now you have to wait til you get home to disipline and the whole effect of discouraging the behavior is lost. Kind of like the meanie who thinks that sticking an animals face in his accident is going to tell the poor thing right from wrong
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All my mom had to do is give me that look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and it broke my heart, I was rarely bad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## anita22 (Dec 9, 2008)

This is kind of how I feel when I do design work for people and then they decide to make their own changes to it. Especially when they're in bad taste (like when they think it's a great idea to change the typeface to Comic Sans...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Seriously, if you think you can do better, why ask me in the first place?


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_This is kind of how I feel when I do design work for people and then they decide to make their own changes to it. Especially when they're in bad taste (like when they think it's a great idea to change the typeface to Comic Sans...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Seriously, if you think you can do better, why ask me in the first place?_

 
Omg. I know EXACTLY where you're coming from. My mom works for a company called "Sunrise", and her boss wanted me to design a website for them. So I did a little free design for them, and she didn't like it. She said she doesn't like the color orange (then don't choose "Sunrise" as a name omg), and would rather it look something like her business card... Her business card was BRIGHT yellow with purple writing... I'm not kidding. And the "logo" she liked on it was like clip-art houses. I almost threw up. I didn't do the website for her lol I just couldn't.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 9, 2008)

God does she not understand how expensive the makeup you used on her was??? lol

This is why im SO glad when i got my sono that my OB said "there's the penis!!!" Huge effing sigh of reliefe... lets go get drunk and watch a Sox game and then you can take mommy to MAC and let her buy her own makeup.

Anyways

She looks GORGEOUS.. lol. you did a great job... teenage girls are just..girls. I remember when i was younger never wanting to try and thing new than what i thought looked "great"... they are too scared to venture outside the box because they are used to being "ok" with their look and the thought of other people thinking they look bad or NOT having that self-confidence freaks them out. That's just teenager girls. Annoying, but it's the hormones. LOL


----------



## davidsito987 (Dec 10, 2008)

Well you did a GREAT job! that lil sh*t will feel bad when all her friends tell her she looks beautiful


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 10, 2008)

You did a beautiful job. Next time she asks you to do her makeup, say no & explain to her why.
These kids today are so disrespectful.

When I do my cousins hair (she's 16). she calls me a perfectionist. She's very spoiled but she appreciates me doing her hair.


----------



## lara (Dec 10, 2008)

Is it really that surprising that a fifteen year-old girl is a self-centred, ungrateful little snot?

Not that it doesn't suck any less to be the recipient of such shitty behaviour, but you can't honestly say that you didn't suspect that it might be coming.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Is it really that surprising that a fifteen year-old girl is a self-centred, ungrateful little snot?

Not that it doesn't suck any less to be the recipient of such shitty behaviour, but you can't honestly say that you didn't suspect that it might be coming._

 
Nope, I wasn't like that then and I am not that way now. I have always been courteous or appreciative when shown it in return. It also could be reversed and I could be a little monster if you were disrespectful of me. That is the way I was raised. It didn't matter who or what the circumstance, if they showed you no respect then they got none back and vice versa. 

People don't typically grow out of that behaviour, unless they get enlightened somehow. Growing up doesn't necessarily mean wising up.


----------



## lara (Dec 10, 2008)

I'll rephrase.

Is it really that surprising that a *contemporary *fifteen year-old girl is a self-centred, ungrateful little snot?


----------



## Calhoune (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm 17 and I don't think I was like that 2 years ago but YES. I feel where you are coming from, kids my age are horrible and I think the problem now is that it "sticks" longer too.
Usually someone's a snotfaced brat from 14-16 but nowadays it can start at 12 and carry on until the mid twenties. It's scary.

I know the "typical HS", I'm in HS, and you did an amazing job on her. I wish I could have a cousin like you.

Oh and don't get me started on "emos" my 16 year old sister is in that crowd and she's just like your cousin


----------

